# Dead Fall Fish Trap



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

Wanted to see if you guys have any unique fish traps that you have seen or constructed. Always interested to see if anyone has come up with something unique. So post your favorite fish trapping methods, what commercial products you like to use, or other ways of catching fish in a SHTF situation. This is a video of a trap I use in our area and is a pretty efficient way to get some dinner, check it out!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sigma, that's fascinating! Thanks for posting. Sorry, but I don't have any wisdom to share on the subject (do cherry bombs count? ) but I'll be lurking and learning.


----------



## Foxkitten86 (Apr 10, 2011)

That was very well done. Thank you.


----------

